# Reccomend me some good Anime



## Buzz762 (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr. S (Feb 12, 2007)

i always liked Neon Genesis Evangelion its the only anime series ive ever really sat down and watched the entire series of, the movies are awesome too i just love how fucking weird it is, it really screwed with my mind  

other than that i highly recomend any of the studio gibli films, howls moving castle, spirited away and porco rosso are a couple of my fav's from them


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 12, 2007)

Films:

All Studio Ghibli films.
Akira
Ghost In The Shell
Steamboy
Metropolis
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
Ninja Scroll

Series:

Fullmetal Alchemist
Hellsing
Trigun
Cowboy Bebop
Samurai Champloo
Berserk
Ghost In The Shell: Stand Alone Complex
Visions Of Escaflowne
Outlaw Star

There's loads more I've not seen aswell.


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> i always liked Neon Genesis Evangelion its the only anime series ive ever really sat down and watched the entire series of, the movies are awesome too i just love how fucking weird it is, it really screwed with my mind







Mr. S said:


> other than that i highly recomend any of the studio gibli films, howls moving castle, spirited away and porco rosso are a couple of my fav's from them





we have good taste


----------



## Pauly (Feb 12, 2007)

Series:
Afro Samuri
Guyver Genesis/Bio Booster Armour
Ergo Proxy
Blood +


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2007)

Holy shit, Jeff must be dead or something.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 12, 2007)

> All Studio Ghibli films.
> Akira
> Ghost In The Shell
> Steamboy
> ...





Also : "Blood the last vampire".

"Metropolis" wasn't too bad either.


----------



## NDG (Feb 12, 2007)

Rurouni Kenshin. Great until the Shishio eps are over. Subs > Dubs
Perfect Blue
Grave of the Fireflies - seriously, even if you don't like anime, you might like this movie. (As Karl Hungus pointed out, Studio Ghibli =  )


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks guys.

My prior exposure to anime has been in the form of Dragon Ball (just the origional one) and a subtitled version of Love Hina which I got into after reading through a few of books of the manga series, although I never actually saw the end of the series -- I only saw maybe 20 episodes from it.

I'll check these out.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 12, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Holy shit, Jeff must be dead or something.


I never recommend anime but these guys have put up some good stuff.

Just a note that "Grave of the Fireflies" is a freaking sad film, so if you don't want to be depressed for a whole day watch it when you're like in the mood or something.

Metropolis is AWESOME just if you hate the like old-school style animation you might hate it but w/e I love it, it was freaking awesome. One of my favourites.

Like mentioned above, *Guyver* is fucking sick, the OVA and the new Series are both badass, you should watch both because they both kick ass.

Lemme dig up some.

*.hack//sign* is kind of boring-interesting, kind of it's own thing, it intrigued me, I guess that's why I liked it. 
*Escaflowne* is pretty good, I watched it aeons ago so I don't remember it.
*Tenchi Muyo*: one of the ultimate harem-type animes, I love it...some people don't, you might like it.
*Macross Zero*
*Cowboy Bebop*

that's all you get.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 13, 2007)

Cut and Paste from the last thread:

Mech-type stuff:
Patlabor
Brain Powered
Escaflowne
SDFMacross/Marcoss Plus/Macross Zero

Comedy:
Ranma 1/2
Maison Ikkoku
Kimagure Orange Road
Oh My Goddess!
El Hazard
Tenchi Muyo
Lost Universe

Fantasy/RPG:
The Record Of Lodoss Wars(the OAV rivals classical fanstay writing, IMO)
The Slayers(silly, but fun as hell)
Magic Knights Rayearth(TV is girly, OAV is a bit darker)

Futuristic, Scifi, Cyber-punk, etc:
Armitage III
BubbleGum Crisis(I prefer the original "2032" to the 2040 remake)
Appleseed
Cowboy Bebop
Iria: Zeiram the Animation
Gunbuster

Other:
Noir
Saber Marrionette J

I'm not a Neon Genesis fan, I don't like the way Anno ends his shows(Gunbuster's the only one I like the end of, Nadia he left before the ending and that helped that show), and there are better mech anime out there, IMO. NGE is just a hype machine to me, with the characters appearing on girl's clothes in RAVE at the mall at one time, and ADV pushing it like it's the only anime out there. There's a parody of it out there, "Dual: Parallel Trouble Adventure", where the guy who did Tenchi Muyo pokes fun at NGE(and mech anime in general). That series is great.


----------



## Naren (Feb 13, 2007)

I could go on forever and ever recommending stuff, so I'll just recommend what comes to mind:

Cowboy Bebop (animation series)
Ninja Scroll (movie)
Iria: Zeiram the Animation (OVA)
Ranma 1/2 (animation series)
Akira (movie)
Samurai Champloo (animation series)

And I'll just stop here before I end up recommending too much, but those are a few of the main ones I've always really liked.


----------



## Ciprian (Feb 13, 2007)

Ghost in the Shell (especially the first movie)
Excel Saga
Honey & Clover
Jungle Wa Itsumo Hare Nochi Guu
Monster
Mushishi
Ouran Host Club
Paranoia Agent
Puni Puni Poemy
SunaBouzu
Mind Game
Full Metal Panic Fumoffu (you can skip the main series - "Full Metal Panic")
Fate/Stay Night
Shingetsutan Tsukihime
Elfen Lied
Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien (<- Excellent drama)
Interlude
Genshiken
Beyond the Clouds
Fooly Cooly (<- Really good comedy)
Pale Cocoon
Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan

etc.

P.S. A helpful tool to aid you in your quest to find good anime : http://anidb.info/perl-bin/animedb.pl


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 13, 2007)

oh god Poemi , dunno how you'd call Furi Kuri a comedy but whatever ...those 2 along with Dokuro-chan are just plain retarded/silly for yer infozz....


----------



## Ciprian (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, most of the time, the randomness of Fooly Cooly is funny  and it does actually have a plot, contrary to what some people say. It's true that FLCL, Poemi and Dokuro-chan are insane, but that's one of the main things that makes them funny & interesting. We just like different things in animes, no need to bash my opinion.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 13, 2007)

lol I wasn't bashing, I like those, you just put them in the wrong categories


----------



## Ciprian (Feb 13, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol I wasn't bashing, I like those, you just put them in the wrong categories



Okay then .

P.S. The categories in which FLCL fits (according to anidb) are:
Action, Comedy, Dementia, Mecha, Parody. It's a pretty diverse anime so I agree that you can't assign it to a single category, but I was trying to help the dude that made the thread by saying that it's funny .


----------



## goth_fiend (Feb 13, 2007)

FLCL
Hellsing
Berserk (must own, plain and simple)
Gundam: char's counterattack


----------



## Naren (Feb 13, 2007)

Ciprian said:


> Excel Saga



 I love Excel Saga, but I think that only people really familiar with video games and japanimation will be able to appreciate what it's making fun of (and to _truly _*fully* appreciate it, you also have to be somewhat familiar with Japanese non-animation movies and TV shows, along with some cultural things you cannot understand without living in the country -- which is quite different from a fantasy or sci-fi series).


----------



## Ciprian (Feb 13, 2007)

Naren said:


> I love Excel Saga, but I think that only people really familiar with video games and japanimation will be able to appreciate what it's making fun of (and to _truly _*fully* appreciate it, you also have to be somewhat familiar with Japanese non-animation movies and TV shows, along with some cultural things you cannot understand without living in the country -- which is quite different from a fantasy or sci-fi series).



True, stuff like Excel Saga, Genshiken, PaniPoni Dash! etc. have plenty of obscure references that make no sense to a person that isn't used to a specific "environment". I'm certainly not claiming that I understand all of the inside jokes. Although lately, fansubs have been explaining a lot of references (sometimes they even write small PDF's with explanations), which is a very good thing.


----------



## Naren (Feb 13, 2007)

Ciprian said:


> True, stuff like Excel Saga, Genshiken, PaniPoni Dash! etc. have plenty of obscure references that make no sense to a person that isn't used to a specific "environment". I'm certainly not claiming that I understand all of the inside jokes. Although lately, fansubs have been explaining a lot of references (sometimes they even write small PDF's with explanations), which is a very good thing.



Assuming those fansubs are "correct."  My friend used to watch a lot of fansubs and I've seen a lot where - not only is the translation incorrect in a lot of places - but the references are incorrect. Of course, you can't expect someone who doesn't understand the language to notice that (the fansubber is forcing his mistranslation to fit a lot of the time). 

For example, I saw this one a long time ago where the idiot translated "mikata" as "viewpoint" because his limited knowledge of Japanese made him think what they were saying was &#35211;&#26041; and not &#21619;&#26041; (both pronounced the same). I think his translation (if I can call it that) in the fansub read "Is that your viewpoint?" when the correct translation would have been "Is he our ally?" (or whatever would have fit the situation, such as "Can we trust him?")

Just remember that when you're watching these fansubs, a lot of these people have never been to Japan before, do not have the capabilities to read a newspaper in Japanese (much less a novel) and are oftentimes "winging it." I don't watch animations that much anymore, but when I do, I don't watch them with subtitles (because they tend to be a hindrance to understanding), but I've seen plenty from friends, my brother, my cousin, etc. and I've noticed that, because japanese animation is so popular in the West nowadays, everybody seems to think they can translate an animation or comic now (I've seen a lot of funny mistranslations, though - stemming from a lack of knowledge).


----------



## Ciprian (Feb 13, 2007)

True, there are plenty of bad fansubs, even with my limited knowledge of japanese I'm able to spot mistakes from time to time.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 13, 2007)

Fansubs are the best people like me will ever get who have no fucking hope in hell of ever understanding Japanese. I can't even learn french, and there's a fuck load of frenchies around here.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 13, 2007)

Urutsukidoji is a good film.

I watched the whole of the 'Nightwalker' series over Xmas, and thought that was pretty good.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 13, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Urutsukidoji is a good film.



Ahh Legends of the Overfiend. Tentacle porn and all that haha.

Once again....

AFRO SAMURI


----------



## Naren (Feb 13, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Urutsukidoji is a good film.



Isn't that porno?


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 13, 2007)

Naren said:


> Isn't that porno?



Instead of the girlies eating octopus/squid sushi, they're getting screwed by it. Raped by lunch, and I'm not talking about being "fucked by the drive thru". 

PS: Some of the "Pro" anime translation companies take liberties with things, especially in dubs. People started to notice on bi-lingual DVDs, so most won't let you watch the dub with the subs on. Bad edit don't help either. There's a scene in Lost Universe when the one girl has "Bitch" written on her forehead, and f'ing ADV digitally edited it to say "Loser" on the US release(at least they put the original intro animation and eye catches back on the DVD, the VHS version was butchered).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 13, 2007)

lol Naren, you've never seen a 4kids edit of something before 























Japanese:




English:





wtf...

LOL





and a retarded one...





ok enough of that...

Mistranslated stuff is the least I'm worried about, lol.

lmfao

japanese:




english:





some of the comments from that one:

no wonder kids in the US are stupid....they don't have to read anything anymore

Well Americans are usally tied to graphics, as in they want to see the BIGGEST BADDEST GRAPHICS in order to get them intrested.

lol


LOL

japanese:




english:





comment: my god... it's full of cards!


then the best one ever which has never ever made sense and is even contradicting the editing ways!






no explanation can ever be reasoned...and he still has the cig 


it happens in manga too:

original:




fskz0rd:


----------



## Naren (Feb 13, 2007)

No, I've never even heard of 4Kids. That is funny though. I've never done anything ridiculous like that, but I was helping out the team for another game on their translation and I called one of the guys over and said, "Hey, what have you guys translated 'zenmetsu' as? I translated this sentence as 'If your entire party is annihilated...' but I don't think the company would want me to use 'annihilated' since they want to avoid any reference to death..." and the other guy said, "Yeah, but I love that word, 'annihilated....' I'm pretty sure we can't use that though." So I said, "Okay, how about 'if you entire party is defeated...'?" and he goes, "Yeah, that's probably the best way to go." (It's just that "zenmetsu" means "annihilation" and not "defeat" but seeing as, if you're annihilated that means you're defeated, it was a no-brainer.)

I think that's a somewhat reasonable change (even though NPCs in the games CAN die in some story arc or something). The above ones... they're just ridiculous.  Hard to believe they're real.


----------



## Uroborus (Oct 11, 2008)

Beserk 
Wolf's Rain
Cowboy Bebop
Death Note


----------



## goth_fiend (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive really been getting into the hellsing ultimate ova, its really good.


----------



## damigu (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm selling much of my anime DVD collection. let me know if you're interested or want more info on any of the below titles:

ah! my goddess (the movie)
blue submarine #6 (4 DVD set)
escaflowne (8 DVD set)
generator gawl (4 DVD set)
ghost in the shell (the original movie)
jin-roh
millennium actress
ninja scroll (the first remastered DVD version)
perfect blue
please save my earth
now and then, here and there (4 DVD set)
vampire hunter D
vampire hunter D: bloodlust

PM me if you're interested and we can work out a fair price--everything is in perfect condition.

i have a few other titles but i'm not sure i'm willing to sell them yet.
(NDG is absolutely right about "grave of the fireflies"--which is one of the few anime titles i'm definitely keeping)


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 12, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> Just a note that "Grave of the Fireflies" is a freaking sad film, so if you don't want to be depressed for a whole day watch it when you're like in the mood or something.



This is true. Oddly enough, this depressing tearjerker was my first anime experience aside from Sailor Moon.  Great movie, though.

I've been mostly out of the anime game for a while, and I think most of the ones I'd recommend have been listed already. I don't think I saw Record of Lodoss War mentioned, though.

There's also crazy weird random Japanese lulz type stuff like Ebichu, Dokoro-Chan (which I saw listed earlier), and Jungle Wa Itsumo Hale Nochi Guu that is freakin' great, but it's not for everyone. I pretty much laughed my ass off through Dokoro and Guu in their entirety. I haven't seen either in English, though, so I can't say whether or not the English dubs are any good.


----------



## estabon37 (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't think Martian Successor Nadesico has been mentioned yet. Good for a laugh (a stupid laugh), and then about fifteen episodes in a plot jumps up out of nowhere and all of a sudden that pointless show you were just watching turns out to have had substance all along.

Personal favourites:
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Cowboy Bebop
Serial Experiments Lain (I don't understand it, but I like it anyways)
Porco Rosso (Ghibli movie - I can't get sick of this one)


----------



## Warpticon (Oct 12, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> There's also crazy weird random Japanese lulz type stuff like Ebichu,



Ebichu is hilarious. crude as hell, but hilarious. Speaking of which, considering where we are, I'm kind of surprised a similarly crude-but-hilarious series hasn't been mentioned around here: Detroit Metal City.

damigu, I'd buy your N&TH&T off you in a heartbeat if I wasn't incomparably broke. It's one of my favorite shows of all time, and mine got stolen years ago.  Also PSME and Esca, because not only are they great shows, but I'm determined to own any and everything Kanno has had a hand in.


----------



## damigu (Oct 12, 2008)

i like hayao miyazaki's work a lot (he heads studio ghibli). his creativity is wonderful and the animation itself tends to be of high caliber. even the soundtracks seem to have a lot of thought put into them.
sometimes he wraps the endings up a little too quickly and too "happily ever after" (like on "spirited away") for my tastes, but i can forgive that considering how good every other aspect is.



Warpticon said:


> damigu, I'd buy your N&TH&T off you in a heartbeat if I wasn't incomparably broke. It's one of my favorite shows of all time, and mine got stolen years ago.  Also PSME and Esca, because not only are they great shows, but I'm determined to own any and everything Kanno has had a hand in.



you, sir, must be a man of good taste. 
N&TH&T only barely made it on my chopping block. it really is a good one, but i've decided the only keep the few i re-watch every couple years.

i'm not in a massive rush to sell them off, so i may still have them once your funds are available--just send me a PM at that time.



damigu said:


> i'm selling much of my anime DVD collection. let me know if you're interested or want more info on any of the below titles:
> 
> ah! my goddess (the movie)
> blue submarine #6 (4 DVD set)
> ...



i forgot a couple titles to add to the list:

vampire princess miyu (2 DVD set)
a wind named amnesia

again, PM me if interested.


----------



## Warpticon (Oct 12, 2008)

damigu said:


> you, sir, must be a man of good taste.
> N&TH&T only barely made it on my chopping block. it really is a good one, but i've decided the only keep the few i re-watch every couple years.



I'll certainly get back to you when my money situation tightens up. N&TH&T is no lower than 5th on my list of favorite animated series, behind Monster and Legend of the Galactic Heroes, and intermingled somewhere with Shamanic Princess, Berserk, and His & Her Circumstances. I've been wanting to rewatch it forever, and just haven't been able to. 

I am seriously tempted to start a DMC thread.


----------



## sami (Oct 12, 2008)

My fav's that I didn't see previously posted (did a real quick scan too, so forgive me):

Boogiepop Phantom
Lain
Haibane Renmei


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 12, 2008)

I am looking to get into anime as well. Some (but not all) of you people listing stuff haven't really said what it's like. I'm looking for some epic/humor combo.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 12, 2008)

Epic + humor... FLCL perhaps? At only 6 episodes, it's not a huge time investment.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe that wasn't the best way to put it. But I just don't like stuff where everbody is way too serious and whatnot.


----------



## Decreate (Oct 12, 2008)

Some of the Gundam series is pretty good.
Beck - Mongolian Chopsquad
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist
Jigoku Shoujo
Blood+
Slamdunk (The manga is actually better)
Elfenlied
YuYu Hakusho


----------

